# Getting kids into school in Portugal



## purdieclan (May 24, 2013)

Hi all, there is a chance we will move to Portugal in early September, but no decision until late July. How easy will it be to enrol my kids into school in early September? Is it straightforward? I have a near 7 yr old and a preschooler.
Many thanks!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Do a search on site been covered a few times, big issue is you might have missed intake period, also important to have required school reports and medical history for 7 year old


----------



## locovida (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi,

You will need a statement from the 7yr olds school stating the year they were in, as you have to pass each year here to move onto the next. (will need translating into portuguese)
Also TB jabs will be needed, we got our boys done in the uk.
Medical form signed by local doctors over here to say they are up to date with jabs.
2 passport photos for school ID.
Think it depends on the school on when they let you start.


----------

